# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  فن استخدام الكاميرا

## المميزة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الكثير منّا يمتلك كاميرا رقمية متقدمة ..
ومعظم هذه الكاميرات تحوي رموز، ومميزات رقمية فائقة التطور !!  
 
وأكثرنا لا يفهم معنى هذه الرموز .. وكما هي الطريقة المعتادة لدينا في التصوير
صوب وألقط !!
بدون أي تغيير في الإعدادات !!
وهذه النتيجة .. 
 
صورة عادية جداً لا تجذب مشاعر المشاهد ولا تلفت نظره !!
سأقوم هنا بدرس بسيط ومختصر من جهدي الخاص
ومن خبرة بسيطة عن أهم 
الأوضاع والرموز المستخدمة في التصوير
التي تضفي جمالاً ساحراً على الصور في حال استخدامها ..  
وسأضع بعض الأمثلة والنصائح والأفكار أسفل كل وضع 
والتي مررت بها أثناء رحلتي مع التصوير ..!! 
والدرس ليس خاص بالكاميرات الإحترافية فقط .. 
بل ينطبق أيضاً على الكاميرات البسيطة ..
وتقريبا على جميع أنواع الكاميرات .. 
ولن يتذوق أحدكم جمــــــال ورونــــــق الصــــــورة
إلا بعد أن يجرب بنفسه ويخرج بلقطـــة ساحــرة ..  
 
فالصورة فن وذوق تحكي فكرة يعجز عن إيصالها البيان .. 
بسم الله نبدأ
ملاحظات سريعة ..
* اضبط الوضع المناسب للمكان المناسب .
(سيتم شرحه)
* تأكد من الإضاءة الكافية .
* حاول دائماً استخدام الحامل الثلاثي .
* لا تستعجل عند اتخاذ اللقطة بل تحرك في عدة اتجاهات 
حتى ترى المكان المناسب وتقتنص الزاوية المناسبة .
ستشكرني فيما بعد !!
* دائماً لا تجعل الهدف في منتصف الصورة .
مثال: اجعل الشجرة يمين الصورة ولا تجعلها في الوسط.
* تجنب الإهتزاز بقدر الإمكان .
* قبل اتخاذ الصورة خذ نفساً عميقاً 
وتخيل جمال الصورة التي سوف تصورها .
.....
أوضاع التصوير ..
(1)
 
الوضع الأوتوماتيكي
وهو في الغالب للتصوير السريع أو لتصوير المبتدئين
حيث تتحكم الكاميرا في كامل الإعدادات على أقل مستوى
وبمحظ الصدف قد تظهر الصورة في شكل جميل
وذلك حسب الأجواء المحيطة 
أنصح به عند بداية استخدام الكاميرا للمرة الأولى .. 
 

(2)
 
البورترية
تستخدم عادةً لتصوير الأشخاص والوجوه
حيث تقوم الكاميرا تلقائياً بالتركيز على الوجه وعزل الخلفية
أقترح به عند تصوير الأطفال .. ستحبهم أكثر !! 
 
(3)
 
الرياضة
لتصوير الحركات السريعة كحركة السيارات والألعاب الرياضية
حيث تقوم الكاميرا بتجميد اللقطة وكأنها واقفة ..
الآن صور زميلك وهو يقفز .. وستشاهد العجب !! 
 

(4) 
 
الطبيعة
لتصوير المناظر الطبيعة ويتم التركيز على 
جميع أبعاد الصورة لزيادة دقة اللقطة 
وأنصح به عند الكشتات في البر أو تصوير حدائق المنزل .. 
 

(5)
 
الحفلات - الألعاب النارية - ليلي
وضع ممتاز جداً لتصوير المناظر الليلة والمليئة بالإضاءة
ويجب الحذر بتجنب الإهتزاز بقدر الإمكان لأن
الكاميرا في هذا الوضع تكون حساسة جداً للحركة
الألعاب النارية نادرة الحدوث فاستغل هذا الوضع عند حدوثها .. 
 



يتبع

----------


## المميزة

(6)


بانوراما
لتصوير صورة عريضة جداً وإظهار أكبر قدر من الصورة
بحيث يتم تصوير عدة صور تلقائياً ثم يتم دمجها
جرب / جربي هذا الوضع السحري عند أخذ نزهة على الشاطئ !








(7)


ماكرو
لتصوير الأشياء القريبة جداً والصغيرة
ويتم عزل الخلفية تماماً
جربه/ جربيه الآن في تصوير الورود والفراشات .. رآآئع ..






(8)


فيديو
أفضل وضع لتصوير المقاطع والذكريات ..
لا تفوت فرصة وتصور ذكرياتك بغير هذا الوضع !!


(9)


البرنامج Program
مرحلة متقدمة من الوضع الأوتوماتيكي
حيث يتم التدقيق والضبط بشكل أكبر
ويظهر غالباً الصور بشكل جميل ..
ما رأيك الآن في الإستغناء عن الوضع الأوتوماتيكي ؟!! 




(10)


يدوي Manually
يستخدم عادةً في مراحل متقدمة من احتراف التصوير
حيث تستطيع التحكم في كامل ما سبق شرحه
وبإمكانك استخدام ما تريد وتعطيل ما تريد ..
لا مانع من تجربته !!




(11)


العزل
من هنا تستطيع التحكم في قوة عزل الخلفية
والتركيز على الهدف بشكل يدوي وأفضل
استمتع الآن بتصوير أحد الأصدقاء وأعزل الخلفية
وأنظر إلى النتيجة .. ستدهشك !!




(12)


سرعة اللقط
نرى دائما لقطات توحي لنا بأنها بطيئة
أو متحركة إن صح التعبير!!
مع هذا الوضع تستطيع التحكم في بطء الصورة ..
أنصح به بقوة في تصوير السيارات والمدن ليلاً !!
حينها ستتيقن بأنك محترف ..



تحياتي

منقووول

----------


## علي pt

*ما شاء الله ..*

*ماقصؤتي اختي المميزة - كفيتي و وفيتي ..*

*شرح جميل جدا إن شاء الله نستفيد منه*

*وتقبلو تحيات*
*أخوكم علي*

----------


## المميزة

يسلموو ع المرور 
منور الصفحة خيووو

----------


## همس الصمت

طرح جميل جداً
وقد يستفيد منه الاعضاء
الف شكر لك حبيبتي على هيك طرح مفيد ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير يارب ..

----------


## المميزة

يسلمووو ع المرور منورة

----------


## سجينة الآهات

معلومـات مفيدة

ربي يعطيك ألف عافية عالنقل الرائع

لا عدمناك

تحياتي

----------


## المميزة

الله يعافيك 
يسلموو ع المرور

----------


## hope

*يسلموو اختي عالطرح المفيد* 

*يعطيك الف عافيه*

*لاعدمنا جديدك*

*تحياتي*

----------


## المميزة

يسلمووو ع المرور

----------


## حساسه بزياده

موضوع رائع جدا ومن زمان كنت ابحث عن هيك دروس

----------


## المميزة

يسلمووو ع المرور

----------

